# Waxworm breeding



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

I finally got waxworms now i want them to breed, how do i do this? Also, what food is best to make the grow fast and get big and fat.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

here is something I found for you. Wax Worms i wouldn't get to carried away with wax worms since they should only be given as a treat.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks tore! hwo big are they when fully grown? and are they good at climbing because i put six in and after a ehile 2 are left, he either ate them are they escaped.


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

I really couldn't tell you. what kind of substrate do you use? they could be digging. I would only put on in at a time and hold it and see if your frill will grab it or just drop in front of him. I wouldn't put many in there at all at once.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Six wax worms is a bit OTT. Even as adults i wouldent recommend more than 3 to any animals.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes waxworms can climb.. They can walk up smooth surfaces.
I have a huge sweet jar of waxies which are being fed on weetabix and honey mix. They're only tiny at the mo so are ideal for fattening up a reluctant little feeder.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried breeding waxies once. Moths laid the eggs, so far so good, waxies hatched and were happily growing. However, they do climb and they are incredibly small to start with so the question is how do you prevent them from getting out of the tub/jar without causing a build up of humidity which leads to bacterial growth on the fod and kills them all?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine have a piece of cloth, not thickly woven held over the top with an elastic band.. Small ones may still get through so you stand the jar/tub in a bowl of water.. any escapees drown rather than roam your house.


----------

